

Search User Interfaces - free book - dpatru
http://searchuserinterfaces.com/book/

======
dpatru
Google tech-talk by the author at
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpBAg4Ndi9w&feature=sub](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpBAg4Ndi9w&feature=sub)

